# Powermatic DC Filter



## fladdy (Feb 24, 2010)

I just picked up a 1.5hp Powermatic dust collector off craigslist. I'm wanting to get a cartridge filter for it to really keep the dust down. The outside diameter of the filter housing is 13 3/4" The filters from Wynn are bigger than the opening. I'm curious if anyone has an idea of where to get a filter from. I think Penn State Industries may have one that will fit right on it.


----------

